# Fast blues run lick



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

A good "staple lick", or "staple technique". Once you get used to these type of runs, it's easy to alter them and repeat them and build new ideas from them.

[video=youtube;2pPYnUkXYJA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pPYnUkXYJA[/video]


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Love this lick....thanks for sharing.

What are you playing through? I'd like my strat to sound like that before I turn it into a canoe paddle (Especially the neck position)


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

I used a Skyraider amp from Mack amps and a Rendrive from koamps.com. Both made in Canada!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

dolphinstreet said:


> I used a Skyraider amp from Mack amps and a Rendrive from koamps.com. Both made in Canada!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Bummer, looks like it's not in the list. Maybe it was replaced with their stout drive

and thank you


----------

